# PS3 Speicherplatz



## Ascalari (23. Oktober 2013)

Hallo Zusammen

Da ich momentan nur eine 12GB(500gb Platte ist bestellt) PS3 habe wollte ich mal fragen ob mir jemand zu folgenden Spielen die Festplattengröße nennen kann.
Hab im Internet nicht wirklich was finden können hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.

GTA V
The Last of Us
Beyond two Souls

danke für eure hilfe

Asca


----------



## Sarti (23. Oktober 2013)

GTA 5 liegt bei knapp 18 Gb
The Last of Us bei 33 GB
und Beyond two Souls hat knapp 31GB

So sind ungefähr die Größen

Hoffe konnte helfen

500 Gb reichen übrigens dicke für ne Interne


----------



## Ascalari (23. Oktober 2013)

Diesen Platz brauchen sie auf der Platte?Selbst wenn man die CD hat?


----------



## Sarti (23. Oktober 2013)

Hast du alle Blurays?
Wenn ja, dann brauchst du dir um den Speicherplatz keine Sorgen machen, es werden nur Spielstände, updates und ggfs DLCs drauf gespeichert, und das dürfte nicht viel sein, hab aber keine Ahnung wieviel

Meine angaben sind alles komplette Spiele, die keine Bluray mehr brauchen


----------



## Ascalari (23. Oktober 2013)

Hab mir The Last of Us bei Saturn bestellt.
http://www.saturn.de.../The-Last-Of-Us,48352,419171,630455.html?langId=-3#technische-daten

wo sehe ich da ob es ne Bluray ist^^Hab die PS3 erst seit gestern  also bin noch ziemlich neu was das angeht^^

edit:gelesen steht oben dran


----------



## Sarti (23. Oktober 2013)

Die Ps3 benutzt standardmäßig Blurays, außerdem müsstest du bei heutigen Spielen alle 5 min die nächste Disc einlegen, da deren Speicherplatz viel zu gering ist.

Edit: Alles Klar

Also , wenn du die Blurays hast, brauchst du dir um den Speicherplatz keine Sorgen machen


----------



## Ascalari (23. Oktober 2013)

hmmm ok der Händler von dem ich die PS3 hab sagte mir ich brauch dringend ne neue Festplatte für die PS3 um spiele spielen zu können deshalb frage ich.


----------



## Lilith Twilight (23. Oktober 2013)

Sarti schrieb:


> Hast du alle Blurays?
> Wenn ja, dann brauchst du dir um den Speicherplatz keine Sorgen machen, es werden nur Spielstände, updates und ggfs DLCs drauf gespeichert, und das dürfte nicht viel sein, hab aber keine Ahnung wieviel



Das würd ich so nicht unterschreiben wollen, ich weiß ja nicht wieviele Spiele du für die PS3 hast aber von meinen gehen einige nicht ohne mehrere GB Installationsplatz.

Aber um mal bei dem konkreten Beispiel zu bleiben, GTA V braucht ca. 8GB auf der Platte. Quelle: Rockstar Games Support (und da sind noch keine Patches dabei die evtl. noch kommen...)


----------



## Sarti (23. Oktober 2013)

Bezweifle immer, was Händler dir sagen, die wollen in allererster Linie verkaufen und dafür lügen die auch mal.


----------



## Sarti (23. Oktober 2013)

Lilith schrieb:


> Das würd ich so nicht unterschreiben wollen, ich weiß ja nicht wieviele Spiele du für die PS3 hast aber von meinen gehen einige nicht ohne mehrere GB Installationsplatz.
> 
> Aber um mal bei dem konkreten Beispiel zu bleiben, GTA V braucht ca. 8GB auf der Platte. Quelle: Rockstar Games Support (und da sind noch keine Patches dabei die evtl. noch kommen...)



Is das so ja? Ich hab keine Originalen Spiele, daher wusste ich das nicht. Dann tut mir die Fehlinformation leid. Sorry


----------



## Ascalari (23. Oktober 2013)

Am wichtigsten sind mir eigentlich Beyond Two Souls und The Last of US.Da GTA V wohl noch 4-5 Tage dauern wird bis ich das bekomme.Die anderen beiden kommen aber in den nächsten Tagen deshalb die platz frage ob es sich lohnt die anzuwerfen oder ob ich auf die Platte warten sollte....

lg

Asca


----------



## Lilith Twilight (23. Oktober 2013)

Ascalari schrieb:


> Am wichtigsten sind mir eigentlich Beyond Two Souls und The Last of US.Da GTA V wohl noch 4-5 Tage dauern wird bis ich das bekomme.Die anderen beiden kommen aber in den nächsten Tagen deshalb die platz frage ob es sich lohnt die anzuwerfen oder ob ich auf die Platte warten sollte....



Last of Us sollte nur Platz für Patches und Spielstände brauchen wenn ich mich recht erinnere, Beyond two souls hab ich nicht aber laut hier soll es woll 2,6GB brauchen.

Ich hab noch nie verstanden warum Sony und MS die Konsolen mit 4 bzw. 12GB Speicher verkaufen, in meinen Augen ziemlich unbrauchbar wenn man sich dann keine Festplatte dazu kauft...


----------



## Tikume (23. Oktober 2013)

Naja Nintendo hat auch schon den 3DS ohne Ladegerät verkauft


----------



## Xelyna1990 (28. Oktober 2013)

Wenn man sich absolut nichts Onlinekaufen möchte reichen die 12GB ewig und sind weit entfernt von unbrauchbar, problematisch wird es erst in den moment wo man eben anfängt sich auch digitale inhalte zu ziehen oder anfängt fleißig DLC zu laden.

Ich hab die Komplette Xbox 360 zeit mit einer 512Mb Memory Card gespielt.


----------



## Lilith Twilight (28. Oktober 2013)

Xelyna1990 schrieb:


> Wenn man sich absolut nichts Onlinekaufen möchte reichen die 12GB ewig und sind weit entfernt von unbrauchbar, problematisch wird es erst in den moment wo man eben anfängt sich auch digitale inhalte zu ziehen oder anfängt fleißig DLC zu laden.
> 
> Ich hab die Komplette Xbox 360 zeit mit einer 512Mb Memory Card gespielt.



Klar geht das auch irgendwie dass man das nutzt, aber wieso sollte man (außer man ist masochistisch veranlagt)? Ich kann auch meinen PC von CD starten mit einer 12GB Festplatte auf welcher ich dann bei jedem Start immer erst alles lösche und dann das Programm was ich brauch installieren muss damit ich es nutzen kann, aber will man sowas dauerhaft?

Auf der PS3 brauchen z.B. GTA V ca. 8GB und Gran Turismo 5 8,5GB Festplattenplatz...auf der 12GB PS3 hast du nach Auslieferung etwa 9GB frei...d.h. man kann das Spiel installieren, aber viel Platz für Patches die kommen (dazu zählt auch der GTA Onlinemodus) und Spielstände bleibt da nicht mehr. GTA musst du installieren ohne kannst du es nicht spielen, bei GT ist es zwar nur optional aber glaube mir du willst es ohne Installation nicht spielen^^

Xbox 360 hab ich keine, mag sein das man dort ohne Festplatte weniger Probleme hat. Aber auch dort gehe ich davon auss das man wesentlich mehr Spaß beim Spielen hat wenn die Spiele installiert sind und man nicht dauernd beim Ladebalken festhängt :-)


----------



## Caps-lock (28. Oktober 2013)

Auch wenns vielleicht etwas OT ist.
Könnte man in eine der Konsolen auch eine SSD bauen und würde das Sinn machen ?


----------



## Grushdak (28. Oktober 2013)

Die 12 GB SSD, die werksseitig eingebaut wurde, ist austauschbar.
In eine PS3 oder Ps4 kannst Du auch eine größere SSD einbauen, was z.B. bei der XBoxOne wiederum nicht geht.

Allerdings bringt Dir das kaum was, da der RAM da 'nen Flaschhals darstellt.
Und die PS4 wird standardmäßig eh mit einer 500GB Festpallte vertrieben.


----------



## OldboyX (29. Oktober 2013)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Auch wenns vielleicht etwas OT ist.
> Könnte man in eine der Konsolen auch eine SSD bauen und würde das Sinn machen ?



Kann man und wenn man die Preisfrage mal außen vor lässt macht es Sinn. Leiser, weniger Stromverbrauch und weniger Abwärme. Die Performance wird natürlich nicht voll ausgeschöpft aber bisschen was bringts trotzdem.

Rein der Performancegewinn ist den Aufpreis aber vermutlich nicht wert, wie man hier nachlesen kann: http://www.cnet.de/41524893/sony-playstation-3-mit-ssd-laufwerk-aufruesten-lohnt-sich-das/3/.


----------



## Xelyna1990 (1. November 2013)

> Ich kann auch meinen PC von CD starten mit einer 12GB Festplatte auf welcher ich dann bei jedem Start immer erst alles lösche und dann das Programm was ich brauch installieren muss damit ich es nutzen kann, aber will man sowas dauerhaft?



Das würde aber auch voraussetzen das du eben alle Spiele auf der Konsole Installierst, und einer der Stärke von Konsolen war eben früher mal das Plug and Play, Spiel rein, Starten.

Und bis auf ein par Große titel wie das von dir genannte Gta funktionieren ein groß der Spiele eben auch ohne Installation, auf der Xbox 360 gab es früher sogar keine Installation, das wurde erst nachträglich eingeführt.

Deswegen kann es ja schön und gut sein das es ab und zu mit einer Festplatte schöner ist, von einer Unbrauchbarkeit ist man aber meilenweit entfernt, da darfst du deine gewohnheiten einfach nicht als Referenz nehmen.


----------



## Lilith Twilight (1. November 2013)

Xelyna1990 schrieb:


> ...da darfst du deine gewohnheiten einfach nicht als Referenz nehmen.



Du meinst also ich darf das nicht, aber du darfst das? 

Davon abgesehen klar gibt es Spiele die ohne Installation laufen, aber was nützt einem das wenn dann ausgerechnet Spiel X das man spielen will eben nicht geht?


----------



## Xelyna1990 (2. November 2013)

> Du meinst also ich darf das nicht, aber du darfst das?
> 
> Davon abgesehen klar gibt es Spiele die ohne Installation laufen, aber was nützt einem das wenn dann ausgerechnet Spiel X das man spielen will eben nicht geht?



Es gibt ein unterschied zwischen Nutzungsverhalten und die Tatsache das man ein Groß der Spiele ohne Installation spielen kann.

Und genau so wüsste ich jetzt spontan kein Spiel das nicht Kompatibel ist weil der speicher nicht für ein Spiele installation reicht falls sie doch zwang ist, viel Speicherplatz ist auf jeden fall sinnvoll, keine frage, aber das macht die Konsolen eben nicht unbrachbar.


----------



## Lilith Twilight (2. November 2013)

Xelyna1990 schrieb:


> Es gibt ein unterschied zwischen Nutzungsverhalten und die Tatsache das man ein Groß der Spiele ohne Installation spielen kann.
> 
> Und genau so wüsste ich jetzt spontan kein Spiel das nicht Kompatibel ist weil der speicher nicht für ein Spiele installation reicht falls sie doch zwang ist, viel Speicherplatz ist auf jeden fall sinnvoll, keine frage, aber das macht die Konsolen eben nicht unbrachbar.



Ok, dann hast du eben Recht. Warum sollte ich mich auch darüber streiten? 

Ich installiere dann weiter meine Spiele und alle die meinen das nicht zu brauchen können sich dann mit den 12GB (von welchen nur 9GB frei sind) begnügen und die 20-30€ Preisunterschide zwischen der 12GB Super Slim und der 320GB Slim (die auch immer noch bei vielen Händlern verkauft wird) sparen und sich darüber freuen dass sie mit den 12GB auskommen


----------



## Xelyna1990 (2. November 2013)

Richtig  es ging mir einzig und allein um die aussage das eine Konsole ohne Dicken Speicher unbrauchbar ist, das es geiler ist nicht ständig Daten rum zu schaufeln ist völlig klar^^


----------



## xdave78 (6. November 2013)

Also ganz im Ernst..ohne HDD kommt man eigentlich gar nicht zurecht. Es gibt einige Spiele die auf die HDD installieren müssen damit es nicht zu unschönen Überraschungen kommt. Ich hab meione PS3 auch erst im Januar gekauft und es hat keinen Tag gedauert, bis da ne Festplatte eingebaut war die ich noch hatte. Wenn man sich sone Konsole holt, dann will man ja auch bissl rumprobieren. Ich hab mir daher direkt massenweise Demos geladen..das kannst Du mit 12 GB knicken. Dann hab ich mir PS+ geholt, dort bekomme ich alle paar Wochen komplette Games für umme...inzwischen hab ich so schon 10 oder 12 kostenlose Titel gezogen. Also ich bin der Ansicht, wenn Du Dir ne PS3 kaufst und keine Platte drin hast, kannst Du genausogut weiter mit dem Gamecube spielen.


----------



## Xelyna1990 (9. November 2013)

> kannst Du genausogut weiter mit dem Gamecube spielen.



Oo Ja..em ne irgendwie nicht.


----------



## xdave78 (12. November 2013)

oO em ja ..dann halt PS2...
PS3 ohne HDD ist nicht komfortabel, geht zwar, ist aber vollkommen pickpacke . Ob die 40&#8364; Ersparnis ggü einer 500GB HDD diese wirklich starken Einbußen wert streite ich ab. Daher mein Statement, dass mans dann besser lassen soll.


----------



## Xelyna1990 (14. November 2013)

ja aber...trotzdem ne, zu beiden.


----------

